# The Queen



## SaintHacker (Sep 8, 2022)

Breaking news doesn't sound good. Queen under 'medical supervision' at Balmoral, and its just been announced her family are travelling to Scotland to be with her.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 8, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Breaking news doesn't sound good. Queen under 'medical supervision' at Balmoral, and its just been announced her family are travelling to Scotland to be with her.
		
Click to expand...

Sad news.

I only wish the news channels would realise they have said everything that can be said for now. Until there is further news, they are just being tediously repetitive


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Sad news.

I only wish the news channels would realise they have said everything that can be said for now. Until there is further news, they are just being tediously repetitive
		
Click to expand...

This is the sad thing with 24hour news channels.  When Truss became PM, it was the same stuff rolled out over and over.
Although not watching, I am sure they are getting all kinds of 'experts' and 'royal correspondents' to comment on whats going on, rather than just covering it, and moving on until there is further news.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sadly, family gathering at short notice is rarely a good sign. If there are reports of Harry heading for Scotland then I fear for the worst.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 8, 2022)

We have a RBL ball on Saturday evening. The theme is the queens platinum anniversary. Tash sent a letter to Buckingham palace asking the Queen could address 200 people on Saturday night. We have a letter from her to read. 
It will be mixed emotions when that is read. 
My thoughts exactly re family travelling to see her.


----------



## Newtonuti (Sep 8, 2022)

Fingers crossed she pulls through this, but the fact the palace have released such a statement is not good news. As ex armed forces I've always had a huge respect for the monarchy.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Sep 8, 2022)

Could she have already passed and this is a way to get all senior royal family members around her before they give the bad news?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2022)

The fact that Edward, Andrew and Princess Anne are all heading there now really does have me concerned. 

Some of the comments on social media however and making me sick and angry.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 8, 2022)

Huw Edward's on BBC wearing dark suit and black tie so pretty ominous.


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 8, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Huw Edward's on BBC wearing dark suit and black tie so pretty ominous.
		
Click to expand...

ITV news presenters all in black too


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm not really a royalist at all - can give or take the royal family, but finding myself sat at my desk getting a bit teary over the whole thing, if the worst is in fact feared.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 8, 2022)

All BBC programmes cancelled until this evening and Huw Edwards all in black. Not looking good.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 8, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			All BBC programmes cancelled until this evening and Huw Edwards all in black. Not looking good.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, the black suit & tie look ominous. Clearly the press are all being lined up to break the news once all the royals show up. Good chance she's already gone.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Yup, the black suit & tie look ominous. Clearly the press are all being lined up to break the news once all the royals show up. Good chance she's already gone.
		
Click to expand...

Starting to think the same thing. Now just a case of controlling how the news is released I suspect.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 8, 2022)

You couldn't let various news organisations know without it getting out. So I doubt very much she has died , but it does sound like she doesn't have long.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2022)

Unofficial word is that the press are doing/have done their pages ready for an announcement.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 8, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You couldn't let various news organisations know without it getting out. So I doubt very much she has died , but it does sound like she doesn't have long.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is suggesting that, suggestion is the BBC know. Programmes cancelled, Hugh wheeled out in mourning atire. Only a handful need told, it seems to have happened. The fact all the royals are rushing to Aberdeenshire as well is not normal.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 8, 2022)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Could she have already passed and this is a way to get all senior royal family members around her before they give the bad news? 

Click to expand...

Quite possible


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			Unofficial word is that the press are doing/have done their pages ready for an announcement.
		
Click to expand...

That’s been the case for ages; they always have one on the go, which is regularly revised. Same with the funeral arrangements.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2022)

mt thought is that any announcement will be held back and be released simultaneously on the 6 O'Clock news broadcasts


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 8, 2022)

If the sad news is to be announced, I'd imagine they will wait until all the people closest to the Queen (who are all reportedly on their way) arrive at Balmoral. Give them all a chance to be together, and ensure they are the first to know the news, and start to process it. After that, the news will be shared to the public.

I can't imagine they are simply holding back any news (if indeed the Queen has already passed) so that it can be breaking news for the numerous broadcasters at 6pm. The news will be broken independent of TV schedules, and I'm sure that the main broadcasters will interrupt any programs they have on at that time to break the news.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2022)

Heartbreaking. A constant in my life and a woman whom I hold in the greatest of esteem and affection. It sounds ominous


----------



## KenL (Sep 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Heartbreaking. A constant in my life and a woman whom I hold in the greatest of esteem and affection. It sounds ominous 

Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Missis T being an ex nurse commented on yesterdays photo of her, “look at her hands“. ☹️

As Amanda says she has been a constant in my life.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T being an ex nurse commented on yesterdays photo of her, “look at her hands“. ☹️

As Amanda says she has been a constant in my life.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't notice but seems the skin was very dark?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 8, 2022)

Harry & Meghan travelling up there too.

Tomorrow’s Changing of the Guard cancelled. Coincidence?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 8, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm not really a royalist at all - can give or take the royal family, but finding myself sat at my desk getting a bit teary over the whole thing, if the worst is in fact feared.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.
My mum was the same age as the Queen and she passed a couple of years ago yesterday.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 8, 2022)

Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...

Got your tin foil hat on?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...

This really isn't the time or the place.  The lack of respect is sickening.

If you want to know about Liz Truss's energy plan it's readily available online.


----------



## JSims (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong time; wrong place!
While the energy plan will be there tomorrow, I've doubts that the Queen will!


----------



## IanM (Sep 8, 2022)

The fact the PM and LotO left the Chamber when told was significant. 

This has been coming.  Very sad, but time catches us all.


----------



## RichA (Sep 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			This really isn't the time or the place.  The lack of respect is sickening.

If you want to know about Liz Truss's energy plan it's readily available online.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's no more tasteless and disrespectful than the speculation about her current condition and life expectancy.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2022)

Heard from two close sources that 'Operation Unicorn' is in play and that the Queen has passed away to be announced at 6pm.


----------



## DaveR (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Sep 8, 2022)

Let's try and keep this civil and respectful whatever your views.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 8, 2022)

RichA said:



			To be fair, it's no more tasteless and disrespectful than the speculation about her current condition and life expectancy.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed ,forum ITKs pronouncing her dead since this morning.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Harry & Meghan travelling up there too.

Tomorrow’s Changing of the Guard cancelled. Coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

Just Harry apparently, Meghan has stayed in London.
Hope she's ok and pulls through but it does look ominous


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...

I presume you are capable of using the internet and are able to read? If so go use those skills to read about yourself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad news 😢


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

2blue said:



			Whilst I wish the queen no ill, I just don't get folks' craze over the monarchy. I am however very concerned that the queen's health is taking over the media so that they are not able to report/dissect the energy 'plan'.
		
Click to expand...

Read the room and show respect


----------



## PieMan (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad day


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2022)

Inevitable but still very sad. RIP Queen Elizabeth. 😢


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Ma’am


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 8, 2022)

That’s some shift the lady has put in. I’m no royalist, but she has been a magnificent ambassador for this country and will be sorely missed.
I doubt we’ll see the like of her again.


----------



## DaveR (Sep 8, 2022)

Such a dignified and inspirational woman. RIP


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2022)

Very sad day.
RIP


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2022)

She was truly a special person, devoted her life to the country. Rest in peace your majesty 😢😢


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

Probably as close to a flawless performance you'll ever get....


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 8, 2022)

Your jobs done your Majesty. God bless you.

Long live the King.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 8, 2022)

A wonderful, wonderful lady. 
Revered the world over, not just in this country. 

Rest well your Majesty.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2022)

Too sad...

RIP our Queen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing but respect for the queen. Wonderful women who didnt ask to be born into the job but always conducted herself impeccably.

RIP


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 8, 2022)

A truely great innings.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 8, 2022)

Served this Country and the Commonwealth with great distinction. A truly dignified, regal and honourable lady.

RIP Elizabeth II


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 8, 2022)

She achieved her own mission statement - She was worthy of her service.
Very worthy - for a very long time and always.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing but respect for a wonderful women who served the country with respect and dignity - was an honour to serve under you Ma’am 

Rest in peace 

Long Live the King


----------



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2022)

Unbelievable Queen, Mum, Grandma and Great Grandma.
You’ve done everything and more that’s been asked off you.
Rest in Peace with Prince Phillip.


----------



## IanM (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad news.  A class act.


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 8, 2022)

Very sad, but certainly set the standard for others to follow.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm not a royalist but I have total respect for the Queen and all she has achieved for this country.  I think William is in the same mould in terms of duty and responsibility.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad, sad day. The greatest monarch of them all.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2022)

Gutted.


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I'm not a royalist but I have total respect for the Queen and all she has achieved for this country.  I think William is in the same mould in terms of duty and responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

This in a nutshell!

RIP Elizabeth, thanks for all youve done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

Phillip came to me today, 
and said it was time to go. 
I looked at him and smiled,
as i whispered that "I know"

I then turned and looked behind me, 
and seen I was asleep. 
All my Family were around me, 
and I could hear them weep. 

I gently touched each shoulder, 
with Phillip by my side. 
Then I turned away and walked, 
with My Angel guide. 

Phillip held my hand, 
as he lead the way, 
to a world where King's and Queens, 
are Monarch's every day. 

I was  given a crown to wear
or a Halo known by some. 
The difference is up here, 
they are worn by everyone. 

I felt a sense of peace, 
my reign had seen its end. 
70 years I had served my Country, 
as the peoples friend. 

Thank you for the years, 
for all your time and love. 
Now I am one of two again, 
in our Palace up above.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 8, 2022)

Fair winds Ma’am. 

RIP boss. 🫡


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



View attachment 44242

Click to expand...

I'm so sad but take solace in believing she's home with her beloved Philip.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567963716339236869


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Just had an online discussion with the other 2 lads who I have planned this years RBL ball in her honour. Obviously we have had to change the proceedings. Whatever the finalised changes are they will be done with utmost respect to the Queen and our future King. We are In uncharted territory but we will do our best. 
All that said, quite  a few of the branch members who have served are devastated at the loss of our Queen especially women who have served.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad news indeed , I vaguely remember waving my wee union jack flag on the day of her coronation.  I'll wave one for Charles too, my 3rd monarch. 
Sadly, I don't think I'll be around to wave one for King Billy


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2022)

A very sad day and I'll always remember her Paddington' Bear sketch and smile, what a fantastic lady !


----------



## paddyc (Sep 8, 2022)

Amazing woman, such a sad and sudden loss


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567963716339236869

Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, that is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Very sad. What a lady, RIP.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 8, 2022)

For me, the image that epitomised her sense of duty to the country was when she was at on her own at Philip's funeral. Apparently, she was told she could sit with others but she chose not to.  For me, that moment spoke volumes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			For me, the image that epitomised her sense of duty to the country was when she was at on her own at Philip's funeral. Apparently, she was told she could sit with others but she chose not to.  For me, that moment spoke volumes.
		
Click to expand...

What struck me more about the funeral was that despite who she was, and who had sadly passed away, there was never any attempt to circumvent the protocols in place regarding funerals. It was reported that despite Downing Street offering to relax the rules, she wanted to set an example rather than be an exception. 

We were fortunate to have her service for so long. RIP your Majesty, and thank you.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2022)

A feeling of surprisingly deep sadness is that which dominates my emotions at this moment. God Bless Her Majesty in her passing.


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2022)

Sad, very sad.

A large part of our nation and generation has gone.

Thank you for your life's commitment to our nation. 🇬🇧


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Sep 9, 2022)

I am devaststed at the passing of Our Queen, she has been so inspirational and  dignified throughout her tenure as our monarch.

RIP Ma'am


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2022)

Moving Service of Remembrance earlier this evening, with to open so nice to hear one of my favourite hymns…All My Hope on God is Founded…Methodist hymns are my favourite traditional ones; then Psalm 23…chosen by my mum for my dad’s funeral…and The Flowers of the Forest to finish…beautiful piping lament.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 9, 2022)

Enough now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Enough now.
		
Click to expand...

You are more than welcome to just walk on by and ignore the thread - it’s not compulsory to talk about it and the general consensus in life is if you don’t have anything nice to say then why bother saying anything


----------



## Hacky (Sep 9, 2022)

I am extremely honoured and proud to have met the Queen and Her Majesty’s beloved Duke. She displayed such warmth to everyone she met and deep knowledge of such wide ranging subjects. The conversation I have had with the Queen was so engaging and there was strong feeling of total interest in the words of those she met.

Sleep well Ma’am in the knowledge you will be sorely missed.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## 2blue (Sep 9, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



View attachment 44254

Click to expand...

Just Who are You!!!


----------



## Brads (Sep 10, 2022)

God bless her Majesty the Queen

Long live the King
King Charles III


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2022)

£28bn. No inheretance tax as she's exempt. 

*stares as energy bill*

😢


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 10, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			£28bn. No inheretance tax as she's exempt. 

*stares as energy bill*

😢
		
Click to expand...

And I still wouldn't swap my life to be a member of the Royal Family, especially the King. 

It is a pity some judge others by how much money others have. No amount of money could force me to give up my freedom and become the focus of the nations attention, become the major diplomat of the country and have at least 3 engagements per day well into my 90's. 

I'm sure people whose lives are truly shocking would swap lives with they could. But for most of us, you'd have to think twice about what you'd be letting yourself in for.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 10, 2022)

Always thought someone like Queen Victoria was a like a mythical historical figure, and it would be intriguing to go back in time to see what her reign was like. Even names the Victorian era after her, she is a bit of a legendary person.

Then I realise, in many ways, I took Queen Elizabeth II for granted. She was just something that was present in our lives, somewhere in the background. Now, when you reflect, she has been around for so long, and experienced so much, and so.much change in the world. She lived through WW2 and was in armed forces. She became Queen when Churchill was prime minister. She was at Wembley to watch England win the 1966 World Cup.

Centuries from now, people will look back at Queen Elizabeth II as an iconic, legendary figure in their history. They'll sometimes wonder what it would have been like to experience the era she lived in, and see the sort of person she was. On reflection, it has been nice to have been around for this little piece of history. In 80 years time, young children of today may well be proud to tell their grand children that they were alive at the same time as Elizabeth II.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 10, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			£28bn. No inheretance tax as she's exempt.

*stares as energy bill*

😢
		
Click to expand...

The large majorityt of that is not her personal wealth


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 10, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Always thought someone like Queen Victoria was a like a mythical historical figure, and it would be intriguing to go back in time to see what her reign was like. Even names the Victorian era after her, she is a bit of a legendary person.

Then I realise, in many ways, I took Queen Elizabeth II for granted. She was just something that was present in our lives, somewhere in the background. Now, when you reflect, she has been around for so long, and experienced so much, and so.much change in the world. She lived through WW2 and was in armed forces. She became Queen when Churchill was prime minister. She was at Wembley to watch England win the 1966 World Cup.

Centuries from now, people will look back at Queen Elizabeth II as an iconic, legendary figure in their history. They'll sometimes wonder what it would have been like to experience the era she lived in, and see the sort of person she was. On reflection, it has been nice to have been around for this little piece of history. In 80 years time, young children of today may well be proud to tell their grand children that they were alive at the same time as Elizabeth II.
		
Click to expand...

True, as a kid you grow up the queen's on the box at some place, waving, meeting people etc, you don't take much notice. Adulthood comes she's still on the box, same thing really, you have your own things to do family life etc, but she's still there in the background somewhere. Middle age, old age comes along, things have happened in your life, some good, some bad, but there's Liz, older greyer, but there nonetheless. A person you'll never know, probably never meet, but you've known her, in some small way your whole life…
And then, she ain't there anymore, gone. It will take some getting used to.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			True, as a kid you grow up the queen's on the box at some place, waving, meeting people etc, you don't take much notice. Adulthood comes she's still on the box, same thing really, you have your own things to do family life etc, but she's still there in the background somewhere. Middle age, old age comes along, things have happened in your life, some good, some bad, but there's Liz, older greyer, but there nonetheless. A person you'll never know, probably never meet, but you've known her, in some small way your whole life…
And then, she ain't there anymore, gone. It will take some getting used to.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that. It just feels so odd right now and I will take so long to get used to hearing the words "the King"...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The large majorityt of that is not her personal wealth
		
Click to expand...

....

"While the monarchy as a whole is worth $88 billion, according to Forbes magazine, Queen Elizabeth personally was worth a fraction of that. But $447 million of her own personal money should be going to her family.

Some of that money is inherited: She got $85 million when her mother died and a further $12 million from her husband Philip. A large bulk of her income also originated in the Crown Estate — the monarch gets 15% of the profit of the large property estate, which once belonged to the monarchy and is worth nearly $10 billion. That income will now pass directly to her successor, Charles, after her death on Sept. 8, 2022 at age  96. "

https://nypost.com/2022/09/08/queen-elizabeths-net-worth-who-inherits-her-money-and-homes/


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			And I still wouldn't swap my life to be a member of the Royal Family, especially the King.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is asking you to. This is a strawman argument and has nothing to do with the reality of the existing economic disparity. 




			It is a pity some judge others by how much money others have. No amount of money could force me to give up my freedom and become the focus of the nations attention, become the major diplomat of the country and have at least 3 engagements per day well into my 90's.
		
Click to expand...

Again, a strawman argument. The Royal Family are free to not be the Royal Family. They're free to sell land and give away money to benefit their subjects. 




			I'm sure people whose lives are truly shocking would swap lives with they could. But for most of us, you'd have to think twice about what you'd be letting yourself in for.
		
Click to expand...

Again, a strawman argument.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 10, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Nobody is asking you to. This is a strawman argument and has nothing to do with the reality of the existing economic disparity.



Again, a strawman argument. The Royal Family are free to not be the Royal Family. They're free to sell land and give away money to benefit their subjects.



Again, a strawman argument.
		
Click to expand...

You are Barking Mad.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 10, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Nobody is asking you to. This is a strawman argument and has nothing to do with the reality of the existing economic disparity. 



Again, a strawman argument. The Royal Family are free to not be the Royal Family. They're free to sell land and give away money to benefit their subjects. 



Again, a strawman argument.
		
Click to expand...

I know people who get loads more than me, and based on work effort they don't deserve it. I probably do significantly better than many people who work far harderthan me. I'd like to think they don't frown upon me on that, and I don't look down on people who are doing better than me.

She was Queen, of course she is going to have an absolute fortune. Of course she is going to live in several massive castles. Of course she'll never go hungry  or have to start shopping in LIDL.

We all know this, so I'm unsure what your point is? I'm assuming you are trying to make a more general argument against the monarchy. And I am sure there is a thread in here somewhere for that. But, when her family make a shed load of money for the country through tourism or whatever else,  then they are absolutely welcome to that fortune as far as I'm concerned. If they all moved out into two up tei down terraced house, they are not going to be in a great position to continue attracting tourism on the same scale.

Anyway, this thread is specifically about Elizabeth II. Unless you are saying she should gave broken up the monarchy, I think she has done a pretty fantastic duty for the nation. I doubt there are too many annoyed that she could pay her electric bill? Tho maybe I'm wrong, and hang about the wrong people.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 44262

Click to expand...

From the first time I saw it, and the dozens of times since, I am completely enraptured by the Queen and Paddington Bear having tea and marmalade sandwices. Her timing and facial expressions/smiles put many professional actors to shame - love it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I know people who get loads more than me, and based on work effort they don't deserve it. I probably do significantly better than many people who work far harderthan me. I'd like to think they don't frown upon me on that, and I don't look down on people who are doing better than me.
		
Click to expand...

Again, nobody is talking about how much you earn or whether you work as hard or not as hard as anyone else. I've made a point which you've failed to address several times through strawman arguments. 




			She was Queen, of course she is going to have an absolute fortune. Of course she is going to live in several massive castles. Of course she'll never go hungry  or have to start shopping in LIDL.
		
Click to expand...

Again, dancing round the point, this time by stating the obvious, albeit without an ounce of critical thought. 




			We all know this, so I'm unsure what your point is?
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Royal 'we'? The point was pretty self explanatory. 




			I'm assuming you are trying to make a more general argument against the monarchy. And I am sure there is a thread in here somewhere for that.




			OK, well we're passed first base.... 




			But, when her family make a shed load of money for the country through tourism or whatever else,  then they are absolutely welcome to that fortune as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

France is the most visited country in the world and they don't have a monarchy and haven't for a long time. 




			If they all moved out into two up tei down terraced house, they are not going to be in a great position to continue attracting tourism on the same scale.
		
Click to expand...

Again, just incorrect.




			Anyway, this thread is specifically about Elizabeth II. Unless you are saying she should gave broken up the monarchy, I think she has done a pretty fantastic duty for the nation. I doubt there are too many annoyed that she could pay her electric bill? Tho maybe I'm wrong, and hang about the wrong people.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is 'annoyed she can pay her bill'. I'm thinking of those who can't pay theirs. Usually 10k dead each winter. Will be many more this year.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			You are Barking Mad.
		
Click to expand...

If you say so.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerissa_and_Katherine_Bowes-Lyon


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 10, 2022)

Strawman argument comparing France to the UK for tourists. France has Paris, wine regions, skiing and the Riveria. Without looking at the figures I'm certain a lot of France's numbers are racked up in the winter through skiing, mostly from nearby European countries.

I'm in favour of the monarchy paying inheritance tax, cutting back the Sovereign Grant and more Royal duties but the bottom line is they bring in far more than they cost. Not just in tourism but via the Monarchy PLC which creates a lot of exposure and investment in the UK.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 10, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			£28bn. No inheretance tax as she's exempt. 

*stares as energy bill*

😢
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I am replying to your original.post.

What point were you making? I assume you know that 100% of people in here are aware she isn't worried about her energy bill. We all know she is wealthy.

I'm waiting for some profound point you are making that I have missed?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 10, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Strawman argument comparing France to the UK for tourists. France has Paris, wine regions, skiing and the Riveria. Without looking at the figures I'm certain a lot of France's numbers are racked up in the winter through skiing, mostly from nearby European countries.

I'm in favour of the monarchy paying inheritance tax, cutting back the Sovereign Grant and more Royal duties *but the bottom line is they bring in far more than they cost*. Not just in tourism but via the Monarchy PLC which creates a lot of exposure and investment in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense, not one person or body has ever backed this up with figures. 

The Palace of Versailles, and the Colliseum, to name just 2, are far more popular with tourists than any English royal place. You know what *might* boost footfall? Actaully being able to visit these dens of vast unearned wealth.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 10, 2022)

For anyone golfing today, did the club do anything? At 11am, the hooter went during our competition for a minutes silence.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2022)

Can we return to unashamed, unabashed and heartfelt affection for the Queen on here and leave the petty arguments and naysayers for some other time and place...

Ta muchly.

It remains that if you think it's "too much" - move right on and don't read it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Can we return to unashamed, unabashed and heartfelt affection for the Queen on here and leave the petty arguments and naysayers for some other time and place...

Ta muchly.

It remains that if you think it's "too much" - move right on and don't read it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, let’s mourn the end of the second Elizabethan era. RIP Queen Elizabeth II. 
Yes born into privilege, but the duty expected of the monarch is not an easy life. 70 years of hard work for the country, still working in her mid-90s. An outstanding woman. Thank you, ma’am, may you rest in peace. ❤️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Can we return to unashamed, unabashed and heartfelt affection for the Queen on here and leave the petty arguments and naysayers for some other time and place...

Ta muchly.

It remains that if you think it's "too much" - move right on and don't read it.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568162104145809408


----------



## JSims (Sep 10, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Nonsense, *not one person or body has ever backed this up with figures.*

The Palace of Versailles, and the Colliseum, to name just 2, are far more popular with tourists than any English royal place. You know what *might* boost footfall? Actaully being able to visit these dens of vast unearned wealth.
		
Click to expand...

https://brandfinance.com/wp-content/uploads/1/brand_finance_monarchy_press_release.pdf
From 5 years ago, so probably add about 15% even with the effects of Covid.
And many parts of the Royal Estate - certainly of Buckingham Palace and Windsor Castle are open to the public! Much of Windsor Great Park is also open to the public. I've even played both cricket and golf in it, along with riding horses in it, with occasional sights of Her Majesty doing the same.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 10, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Nonsense, not one person or body has ever backed this up with figures.

The Palace of Versailles, and the Colliseum, to name just 2, are far more popular with tourists than any English royal place. You know what *might* boost footfall? Actaully being able to visit these dens of vast unearned wealth.
		
Click to expand...

Because most people with an IQ above a cabbage realise the monarchy brings in tourists in serious numbers. Go to Windsor on any day in peak tourist season and it's jam packed, ditto Edinburgh, ditto the Tower of London, ditto Buckingham Palace. The numbers of Rome or Paris are irrelevent. Of course they get huge numbers but the arguement is do the Royal family bring in more than the £80m odd they get given and the answer is a resounding yes.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 11, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Because most people with an IQ above a cabbage realise the monarchy brings in tourists in serious numbers. Go to Windsor on any day in peak tourist season and it's jam packed, ditto Edinburgh, ditto the Tower of London, ditto Buckingham Palace. The numbers of Rome or Paris are irrelevent. Of course they get huge numbers but the arguement is do the Royal family bring in more than the £80m odd they get given and the answer is a resounding yes.
		
Click to expand...

They get given 80mil but the true cost to the tax payer is far higher.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			They get given 80mil but the true cost to the tax payer is far higher.
		
Click to expand...

There was an article in the summer of how much they cost .

It's £1.29 per person in the UK (a year)

I think that's good value ..


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			There was an article in the summer of how much they cost .

It's £1.29 per person in the UK (a year)

I think that's good value ..
		
Click to expand...

You've just taken the 80 odd million and /population.
 Not even close to the true cost.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2022)

For me, having a Royal family is a blessing, given that the probable alternative is a President, where we could end up with a British equivalent of Donald Trump or that nice Mr Putin  - I would much rather have King Charles the third !


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You've just taken the 80 odd million and /population.
 Not even close to the true cost.
		
Click to expand...

No I've typed into Google and read this article 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...expenditure,funding the total Sovereign Grant.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Can we return to unashamed, unabashed and heartfelt affection for the Queen on here and leave the petty arguments and naysayers for some other time and place...

Ta muchly.

It remains that if you think it's "too much" - move right on and don't read it.
		
Click to expand...

This…..

This is not the thread to denigrate the Queen or argue her worth. If you have nowt good to say in here, don’t say it. 

Of course you’re welcome to your own opinions and you can argue til the cows come home, but do it in a different thread.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			No I've typed into Google and read this article

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-06-29/how-much-does-the-royal-family-cost-a-breakdown-of-the-key-figures#:~:text=In this article&text=£102.4 million - Official expenditure,funding the total Sovereign Grant.
		
Click to expand...

Ah you googled it. Sorry you must be correct then.
Like I said, the sovereign grant and what it actually costs to have such an extensive monarchy are very different.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2022)

Would you like me to start a new thread for you where you can debate the merits of the Queen and her family??!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Ah you googled it. Sorry you must be correct then.
Like I said, the sovereign grant and what it actually costs to have such an extensive monarchy are very different.
		
Click to expand...

I have an idea - why don’t you start a new thread about it all instead of flooding this one which was clearly started as a thread to show respect


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2022)

Definite Echo in here

But yes, let’s keep this thread for tributes, 
If anyone wants to discuss the rights and wrongs of our Constitutional Monarchy etc , then please start a new thread.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have an idea - why don’t you start a new thread about it all instead of flooding this one which was clearly started as a thread to show respect
		
Click to expand...

The OP was about her being under medical supervision and her family flying up to Balmoral, perhaps better to start a specific tribute thread or will we be deleting all the pre 1830 posts before her death was announced in this one ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			The OP was about her being under medical supervision and her family flying up to Balmoral, perhaps better to start a specific tribute thread or will we be deleting all the pre 1830 posts before her death was announced in this one ?
		
Click to expand...

It’s time to stop please


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 11, 2022)

Gotta love this country……The Queen's beekeeper has to tell the bees themselves that they now have a new monarch, and that Charles is there new master! 😁

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ueens-bees-HM-died-King-Charles-new-boss.html


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Gotta love this country……The Queen's beekeeper has to tell the bees themselves that they now have a new monarch, and that Charles is there new master! 😁

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ueens-bees-HM-died-King-Charles-new-boss.html

Click to expand...

Well...the bees are only behind the dolphins and the mice when it comes to running this whole thing called Earth so I think it only right and proper.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2022)

Amazing to see the level of turnout in the remote areas of Scotland as Her Majesty takes her final journey.  There can be no doubt about the reverence in which she was held.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Amazing to see the level of turnout in the remote areas of Scotland as Her Majesty takes her final journey.  There can be no doubt about the reverence in which she was held.
		
Click to expand...

Just taken eldest swimming, we go shopping afters and the town centre market place had a big stage with the local radio hosting and big screens showing the queen's journey through Scotland..

Suspect they will be up all week


----------



## KenL (Sep 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Would you like me to start a new thread for you where you can debate the merits of the Queen and her family??!!
		
Click to expand...

No, because that would be political and those discussions are not allowed.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 11, 2022)

KenL said:



			No, because that would be political and those discussions are not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your definition of “political”. 

It’s certainly not a party political debate as all the major parties support the monarchy. 

If your definition is wider, then we shouldn’t be discussing energy bills, the cost of living crisis, immigration etc etc etc.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Gotta love this country……The Queen's beekeeper has to tell the bees themselves that they now have a new monarch, and that Charles is there new master! 😁

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ueens-bees-HM-died-King-Charles-new-boss.html

Click to expand...

Charles has long conversations with the flowers so I'm sure they will have kept the Bees updated.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Amazing to see the level of turnout in the remote areas of Scotland as Her Majesty takes her final journey.  There can be no doubt about the reverence in which she was held.
		
Click to expand...

Not amazing to most Scots as she was the Queen of Scots.
I loved the farmers lining up their tractors at the side of the road as a tribute.
Farmers form guard of honour for Queen | Watch (msn.com)


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not amazing to most Scots as she was the Queen of Scots.
I loved the farmers lining up their tractors at the side of the road as a tribute.
Farmers form guard of honour for Queen | Watch (msn.com)

Click to expand...

Indeed. A direct descendant of James 1st (6th) 👍


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 11, 2022)

Very impressive and strange experience today. We were driving home from a family walk in Dunkeld this afternoon and the satnav re-routed us down the M90 at Perth. As we merged we joined a lead group of blue lights managing traffic flow. We were only a few minutes ahead of the Queen herself. The hard shoulders in both directions and every bridge overhead were solid with parked vehicles and people. I’ve obviously never seen anything else like it.

We enjoyed the 2 mile escort we got and exited at Bridge Of Earn to see crowds of people sprinting across roads and up junction embankments all desperate to get a view and pay respects. 

We didn’t have time to find a parking spot and get out ourselves but it was lovely to witness.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 12, 2022)

I signed the book of condolences for the late Queen in St Edmundsbury Cathedral yesterday.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 12, 2022)

Edinburgh making a good show of it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 12, 2022)

I truly think it's fitting she passed in Scotland, or this part of our nation's goodbyes to her wouldn't have happened and would have all been centered on London.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2022)

So pleased that the procession up The Royal Mile was done in silence and not with applause (which I am frankly not a fan of).

Neat that much of the reason for the silence was that folks had at least one hand on their phone/camera filming it.  And as much as I don't really get why you'd focus on capturing a critical moment in time rather than experiencing it...that it provided a respectful silence means I can go with the, for me curious, need many individuals seem to have.


----------



## drdel (Sep 13, 2022)

Its a pity that the occasion is being marred by the apparent 'competition for who can show the greatest respect.

Now CentreParcs has notified guests it will shut on Monday and they must all leave their sites. I'm sure the Queen would not wish people to be treated in this cavalier way.

Why do we manage to go too far and spoil such an historic event?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2022)

A friend of mine was wondering if all the London Hotels will be closed on the 19th as a mark of respect.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 13, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A friend of mine was wondering if all the London Hotels will be closed on the 19th as a mark of respect.

Click to expand...

Just for once can you leave it?

Scotland and her people have been amazing and done the UNITED Kingdom proud.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-62866826

Just staggering the level of crowds waiting 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569764829900017668


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A friend of mine was wondering if all the London Hotels will be closed on the 19th as a mark of respect.

Click to expand...

Not the one we have booked, infact they've increased the price from £170 to £390.

Capitalism doesnt mourn.


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Not the one we have booked, infact they've increased the price from £170 to £390.

Capitalism doesnt mourn.
		
Click to expand...

Robbing bar stewards


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 14, 2022)

I see center parcs have backtracked on their decision to close.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I see center parcs have backtracked on their decision to close.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure they are fully opening the park, just not kicking everyone out of the accomodation..


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure they are fully opening the park, just not kicking everyone out of the accomodation..
		
Click to expand...

So backtracked then. Imagine thinking it was ok to tell all your guests to go home for 24 hours in the middle of their holiday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure they are fully opening the park, just not kicking everyone out of the accomodation..
		
Click to expand...

Correct. None of the facilities will be open but guests will no longer have to leave their accommodation and site for the day. Dreadful initial decision and I hope they end up chucking some big vouchers at the customers involved.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			So backtracked then. Imagine thinking it was ok to tell all your guests to go home for 24 hours in the middle of their holiday.
		
Click to expand...

That was one of the more bizarre outcomes of all this. I saw that people who have driving tests on Monday have had them cancelled as well now - rebook for 5 months time, tough luck. Some people have been trying to pass for three years what with Covid lockdowns causing 5 month delays on tests several times over already. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 14, 2022)

Morrisons have reduced the volume on their till scanners "as a mark of respect". Lots of people complaining they are self-scanning items multiple times because they don't think they are working


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 14, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Morrisons have reduced the volume on their till scanners "as a mark of respect". Lots of people complaining they are self-scanning items multiple times because they don't think they are working 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣 That's just bonkers.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

4 mile + queue and estimated 30 hour wait! Wow. Fair play to those who go to see!


----------



## Neilds (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			4 mile + queue and estimated 30 hour wait! Wow. Fair play to those who go to see!
		
Click to expand...

As reported by the press who may be prone to exaggerate for effect - but even so, the queue will be very long. Can see quite a few people struggling by the end of their wait


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			As reported by the press who may be prone to exaggerate for effect - but even so, the queue will be very long. Can see quite a few people struggling by the end of their wait
		
Click to expand...

yeh, it's supposed to be constantly moving too, so no chance to sit and rest. I can see a fair few needing some medical help, fair play they want to do it,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			As reported by the press who may be prone to exaggerate for effect - but even so, the queue will be very long. Can see quite a few people struggling by the end of their wait
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at the planned queue;

https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/1104221/Queue_route_map.pdf

Scaling that off on Google Maps 4 miles seems about right, if not an underestimation.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Scaling that off on Google Maps 4 miles seems about right, if not an underestimation.
		
Click to expand...

7.45km or 4.63miles when plotted as an OS map walking route. 

Yes, I am a nerd. 🤓


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			yeh, it's supposed to be constantly moving too, so no chance to sit and rest. I can see a fair few needing some medical help, fair play they want to do it,
		
Click to expand...

And the loo situation will be messy.
They seem to get the mourners through St Giles at a fair old lick, people seemed to be very mindful of those waiting behind.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			4 mile + queue and estimated 30 hour wait! Wow. Fair play to those who go to see!
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest, if I could get the time off work I’d be down there in a flash and paying my respects 🧐


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Got to be honest, if I could get the time off work I’d be down there in a flash and paying my respects 🧐
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you. It's not for me. I don't like a queue of 2 people in the supermarket!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 14, 2022)

I heard there was going to be colour coded sections, you get a coloured band and can leave that section to get food and drink and use the toilet.
Then come back to that section.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Got to be honest, if I could get the time off work I’d be down there in a flash and paying my respects 🧐
		
Click to expand...

It's open 24hrs a day.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			I heard there was going to be colour coded sections, you get a coloured band and can leave that section to get food and drink and use the toilet.
Then come back to that section.
		
Click to expand...

Not aimed at you PB! But how do you police it? Whats stopping me from joining the back of the queue now, getting a red band. Then going to work, then home, back to the queue in 28 hours time right near the front.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's open 24hrs a day.
		
Click to expand...

And the queue is 30 hours long....


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's open 24hrs a day.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes but…
I live in Gateshead so it’s not like it’s local and I can go after work, mainly though my missus is in hospital for an op on Friday so that wipes out the weekend.


----------



## drdel (Sep 14, 2022)

I read that today and Monday Heathrow are cancelling some flights to cut noise when the logitistics of moving the coffin happens !

I do think it is all getting a bit OTT and silly


----------



## Neilds (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Not aimed at you PB! But how do you police it? Whats stopping me from joining the back of the queue now, getting a red band. Then going to work, then home, back to the queue in 28 hours time right near the front.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it is going to be quite difficult if people try and take the mick.  Hopefully everyone will play by the rules and it will go smoothly


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			And the queue is 30 hours long....
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if anyone queued that long.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have a look at the planned queue;

https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/1104221/Queue_route_map.pdf

Scaling that off on Google Maps 4 miles seems about right, if not an underestimation.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a hell of walk at the best of times!
Interesting that its going past the covid memorial wall on the South bank. I walked along it a few weeks ago and found it quite an emotional experience.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 14, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Thats a hell of walk at the best of times!
Interesting that its goinWellg past the covid memorial wall on the South bank. I walked along it a few weeks ago and found it quite an emotional experience.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's more of a shuffle than a walk.  
What has annoyed me is the anti-monarchy protestors.  They're entitled to their opinions, but there is a time and a place, and a funeral is not it.


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 14, 2022)

Immaculate procession so far


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I'd be surprised if anyone queued that long.
		
Click to expand...

Well, there were some folk on the radio who have been camped out since yesterday...and they are at the front.  

Love the way the massive display of affection and respect for HM is upsetting certain people.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2022)

When we do pageantry  ......... .👍👍


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			When we do pageantry  ......... .👍👍
		
Click to expand...

no-one does it better

its the little things. Walking through the ‘tunnel’ at horse guards parade. No missing of step, all perfectly in line missing the columns, everyone gets through. then out the gates the other side.

I always fear the horses will get up to no good, alas not. So far.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			When we do pageantry  ......... .👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah.....  but why is that?


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			Well, there were some folk on the radio who have been camped out since yesterday...and they are at the front.  

Love the way the massive display of affection and respect for HM is upsetting certain people.
		
Click to expand...

It's not opened up yet though, my wife and daughter will go, be interesting how long they queue for. I'd imagine it will be a while but not 30 hrs.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2022)

2blue said:



			Oh yeah.....  but why is that?
		
Click to expand...


Lots of practice I guess


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 14, 2022)

2blue said:



			Oh yeah.....  but why is that?
		
Click to expand...


Here's a nice book for you to read all about it. The Pageantry Of Britain by Julian Paget (goodreads.com)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			no-one does it better

its the little things. Walking through the ‘tunnel’ at horse guards parade. No missing of step, all perfectly in line missing the columns, everyone gets through. then out the gates the other side.

*I always fear the horses will get up to no good, *alas not. So far.
		
Click to expand...

Define "no good"; if it involves leaving "presents" that the King and his siblings had to avoid then they got up to no good 

Being serious, no one in the world does this better than we do; my congratulations and admiration to all involved, particularly the bearer party.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Lots of practice I guess
		
Click to expand...

They were in Town at 04:30 practicing on Monday morning apparantly, full volume, full bore! Bet that was amazing/annoying if you live locally!!


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Define "no good"; if it involves leaving "presents" that the King and his siblings had to avoid then they got up to no good 

Being serious, no one in the world does this better than we do; my congratulations and admiration to all involved, particularly the bearer party. 

Click to expand...

well, that…but also just being stubborn buggers and not moving!


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 14, 2022)

Just catching up and watching todays events and in particular the procession to Westminster. A properly magnificent display.

Don’t know how anyone can watch that and not feel proud.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 14, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-62897146

Just breathtaking how many people are queuing to pay their respect - queue is miles long 

Shows exactly what she meant to the British public


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 14, 2022)

drdel said:



			I read that today and Monday Heathrow are cancelling some flights to cut noise when the logitistics of moving the coffin happens !

I do think it is all getting a bit OTT and silly
		
Click to expand...

Do tell more, I am supposed to be off on business for a trip I’d gladly miss.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			They were in Town at 04:30 practicing on Monday morning apparantly, full volume, full bore! Bet that was amazing/annoying if you live locally!!
		
Click to expand...

Not just for this. I've taken the Navy up to Wellington barracks at midnight and brought them back a 5am at few times before big parades


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have to say that watching the events over the last few days, it has greatly increased the respect I have for the way the Royal Family have handled this.  Especially Charles, Anne and William, and also their respective partners.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 15, 2022)

For those who want to watch it, full live streaming is available here
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-62902778


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2022)

A woman at work, 60yrs old so not a carefree teenager, has just asked when the funeral will be . What size of rock do you need to be hiding under to not know this?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A woman at work, 60yrs old so not a carefree teenager, has just asked when the funeral will be . What size of rock do you need to be hiding under to not know this?
		
Click to expand...

Does she know not to come to work on Monday 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Does she know not to come to work on Monday 😂
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely, yes


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bizarrely, yes 

Click to expand...

Does she know why? Or does she think it is August Bank Holiday!

More importantly I have only 6 M and S Mince pies left.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2022)

Started work early so finished early in London, took the tube to St James’ Park and just walked with thousands of others past Buckingham Palace and through Green Park to see all the flowers.
Amazing sight


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Does she know why? Or does she think it is August Bank Holiday!

More importantly I have only 6 M and S Mince pies left.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't dare ask. Sometimes you just have to walk away 

You have managed to control yourself very well there. I haven't been in M & S for a while but it can't be long before they are back on the shelves. I still have a jar of their brandy mincemeat in the cupboard, it's bloomin lovely. You have reminded me to make some more


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 16, 2022)

I see David Beckham has been queuing up for 12 hours to pay his respects to the Queen (BBC interview). I'm sure that could have been a pleasant surprise to the people queuing up around him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I see David Beckham has been queuing up for 12 hours to pay his respects to the Queen (BBC interview). I'm sure that could have been a pleasant surprise to the people queuing up around him.
		
Click to expand...

A few of them have done it which is good to see - there was a video of Theresa May there and just blending in


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few of them have done it which is good to see - there was a video of Theresa May there and just blending in
		
Click to expand...

I've been at a works conference all week (including evening entertainment), so to be honest I've not seen any of the news at all since Monday. Just swa Becks on BBC today. I'll have a look to see what else I've missed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few of them have done it which is good to see - there was a video of Theresa May there and just blending in
		
Click to expand...

Did she actually queue in order though? MPs are able to jump towards the front and take guests. I think I'd expect that with security concerns etc so even more impressed with David Beckham...he really is like a fine wine 

It is lovely to see the huge numbers prepared to queue - now up to a 24 hour expected wait.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			so even more impressed with David Beckham...he really is like a fine wine.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. I'm sure he could have got in the VIP queue if he wanted.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few of them have done it which is good to see - there was a video of Theresa May there and just blending in
		
Click to expand...

She wouldn't have queued though. Fine as there would be security implications but no need to let them bring 4 guests.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Wabinez (Sep 16, 2022)

stopped by a statue of Her Majesty in Newmarket on my way home from work. Quite emotional to stand there, see the flowers and read some of the messages


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 16, 2022)

2blue said:



			Oh yeah.....  but why is that?
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It is lovely to see the huge numbers prepared to queue - now up to a 24 hour expected wait.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of mine has been in there all night. Just got to the final "zig zaggy" bit now.
Love to have been there with her...


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 17, 2022)

The Mrs queued overnight, 12hrs after doing a day at work.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			The Mrs queued overnight, 12hrs after doing a day at work.
		
Click to expand...

👏👏👏


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 17, 2022)

As an alternative to the supernatural nonsense that will be read out at the Queen's funeral, I find this infinitely more moving.

“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones… (Dawkins) – Words for the Year 

Dawkins wants this to be read at his own funeral.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			As an alternative to the supernatural nonsense that will be read out at the Queen's funeral, I find this infinitely more moving.

“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones… (Dawkins) – Words for the Year

Dawkins wants this to be read at his own funeral.
		
Click to expand...

Who? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crow (Sep 17, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			As an alternative to the supernatural nonsense that will be read out at the Queen's funeral, I find this infinitely more moving.

“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones… (Dawkins) – Words for the Year

Dawkins wants this to be read at his own funeral.
		
Click to expand...

How is that moving?
Just a load of pretentious words to make the average man/woman/leopard/jellyfish/grain of sand/etc/etc/ feel special.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 17, 2022)

Silence and anthem at Welford Road perfect shiver down the spine


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			...
“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones… (Dawkins) – Words for the Year
..l.
		
Click to expand...

Just more evidence that Dawkins is a pretentious so-and-so ...


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 17, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			As an alternative to the supernatural nonsense that will be read out at the Queen's funeral, I find this infinitely more moving.

“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones… (Dawkins) – Words for the Year

Dawkins wants this to be read at his own funeral.
		
Click to expand...

“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones. Most people are never going to die because they are never going to be born.”

Er Richard, they ain’t people if they ain’t been born… honestly what a load of tosh.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 17, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Just more evidence that Dawkins is a pretentious so-and-so ...
		
Click to expand...

If you have seen his videos and what he says, then your view says quite a bit about your sense of objectivity.?
If you haven't, then why don't you watch with an open mind.?
The odds against any of us being here are indeed immensely huge.
Nothing wrong with saying so, is there? Even if he uses a little hypebole😀


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2022)

Not seen his videos but have read some of his stuff. And stand by my opinion.
(And that's nothing to do with the odds of us being here ...)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2022)

Thought it absolutely right that Prince Harry was able to wear his Blues and Royals #1 uniform with his brother and cousins. A moving vigil by them earlier this evening.


----------



## drdel (Sep 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thought it absolutely right that Prince Harry was able to wear his Blues and Royals #1 uniform with his brother and cousins. A moving vigil by them earlier this evening.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.
Making the young Royals stand still with their heads bowed for 15min vigil around the coffin is bordering on cruelty IMO.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 18, 2022)

So heart warming to see the people paying their respects in huge numbers. The idea this country doesn't want or need the monarchy has been shown to be nonsense. 

I'll be heading into London with a big group from football to pay our respects Monday. Give her a grand old send off in true British style.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Sep 18, 2022)

I met my Daughter at 3am Friday morning and we joined the queue to pay our respects to Our Queen.

We met many lovely people from all over the country who had done the same. It took just a tad over 12 hours but it never felt like it took that long at all. 

I'm so glad we made the effort, it was extremely emotional. To share it with my Daughter was a moment i will cherish for life.

God Bless Ma'am.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2022)

Thing about the ‘supernatural nonsense’ that we will hear during the funeral service is that Her Majesty believed very much in her God and took great strength as well as guidance from her religious convictions.

Indeed she said that she was able to commit fully to a lifetime of service to the nation given she had, even as a young women, these strong convictions - that they would see her through whatever was thrown at her from coronation to death.

And that is what most, if not all of us, have seen in our late Queen.  A woman of decency, honesty and integrity - guided by her God in her actions, words and behaviours. Not always getting it right but getting it right most of the time.  A mirror for us all to look into, if we so chose or dared.

So yes…of course many will not relate to the service in a religious way, but if we watch and listen as she would dearly like us to, and take from it something of what she would take from it, then that in my eyes can be her final and lasting legacy for us each as individuals, a legacy that I am sure she would insist would be much more valuable to us than photos and selfies of standing in a queue or watching her funeral cortege.

And, very personally, for her religious convictions and the strength and example she gave us, I will miss her.  But I will never forget that example she has set for me.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thought it absolutely right that Prince Harry was able to wear his Blues and Royals #1 uniform with his brother and cousins. A moving vigil by them earlier this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to start a discussion on the rights or wrongs of Harry, but this was grandchildren paying respect to their grandmother so why did any have to be in uniform. I have left the RAF after 33 yers and wouldn’t expect to wear my old uniform to a funeral so why should Harry?


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 18, 2022)

drdel said:



			I agree.
Making the young Royals stand still with their heads bowed for 15min vigil around the coffin is bordering on cruelty IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the grandchildren choose to carry out the vigil? I didn't think they were made to do it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 18, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Not wanting to start a discussion on the rights or wrongs of Harry, but this was grandchildren paying respect to their grandmother so why did any have to be in uniform. I have left the RAF after 33 yers and wouldn’t expect to wear my old uniform to a funeral so why should Harry?
		
Click to expand...

You are entitled to wear your uniform at a funeral although it's a personal choice and not compulsory.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 18, 2022)

4LEX said:



			So heart warming to see the people paying their respects in huge numbers. The idea this country doesn't want or need the monarchy has been shown to be nonsense.

I'll be heading into London with a big group from football to pay our respects Monday. Give her a grand old send off in true British style.
		
Click to expand...

The silent majority doing what they do best.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			The *silent* majority doing what they do best.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 18, 2022)

2blue said:





Click to expand...

And that's funny because?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 18, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Not wanting to start a discussion on the rights or wrongs of Harry, but this was grandchildren paying respect to their grandmother so why did any have to be in uniform. I have left the RAF after 33 yers and wouldn’t expect to wear my old uniform to a funeral so why should Harry?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, the funeral is tomorrow, not the other day when Harry was wearing his military uniform.

Secondly,  it is quite clear many of the activities are ceremonial. It is about respecting the tradition of the Royal Family and British tradition and values. And, it is blatant to see what all this means to millions of British people (and even to those globally). 

So, to compare what the Royal Family do after the passing of a monarch, to what we may do, and wear to a funeral is futile. Just a million world's apart. For example, if my grandmother passed away, I doubt I'd be asked to stand around her coffin with my cousins, a few days before the funeral, whilst all of my local community walk past to pay their respects.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 18, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			And that's funny because?
		
Click to expand...

I find it funny that some people can't help but keep reading this thread...


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I find it funny that some people can't help but keep reading this thread...
		
Click to expand...

Is that not the point of a thread, people post and/or read them.  Or am I missing something here.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Is that not the point of a thread, people post and/or read them.  Or am I missing something here.
		
Click to expand...

I believe you’re missing the point that someone who can’t stand the Royal family keeps reading a thread about Her Majesty The Queen.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I believe you’re missing the point that someone who can’t stand the Royal family keeps reading a thread about Her Majesty The Queen.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Is that not the point of a thread, people post and/or read them.  Or am I missing something here.
		
Click to expand...

More to the point that someone who clearly can’t stand the Royal Family keeps commenting in a thread on the Royal Family


----------



## Kaz (Sep 18, 2022)

4LEX said:



			So heart warming to see the people paying their respects in huge numbers. The idea this country doesn't want or need the monarchy has been shown to be nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a stretch. I think ERII is held in much greater esteem than the institution of monarchy itself but I guess we'll see in the upcoming weeks once we get through the mourning period.


----------



## DaveR (Sep 18, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I think that's a stretch. I think ERII is held in much greater esteem than the institution of monarchy itself but I guess we'll see in the upcoming weeks once we get through the mourning period.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, Charles will make a good king and William and Kate have endeared themselves to the public.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I believe you’re missing the point that someone who can’t stand the Royal family keeps reading a thread about Her Majesty The Queen.
		
Click to expand...

Comrade Red likes to keep jabbing away


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2022)

We went down to Winchester this afternoon for lunch.  Afterwards we took the opportunity to go into the cathedral.  Open and entrance charge waived. Lots of flowers laid outside entrance by the public.  Was busy with much in the way set up in remembrance of Her Majesty and a steady stream of folks signing the books of condolence set up in the nave.

Also many seemed to be taking the opportunity to sit and reflect or perhaps say their words or prayers of thanks…accompanied by quiet choral music.  A very respectful and thoughtful quiet was observed by all - with little in the way of ‘touristic’ photography in evidence.

I’m no great royalist/monarchist but for personal reasons I’ve already posted on I found it all rather moving.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Comrade Red likes to keep jabbing away
		
Click to expand...

Haha... flushed you out again.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 18, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			You are entitled to wear your uniform at a funeral although it's a personal choice and not compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

No your not, the only military garb veterans are “entitled” to wear at a function (not a funeral), is mess kit if you have one.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 18, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			No your not, the only military garb veterans are “entitled” to wear at a function (not a funeral), is mess kit if you have one.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are.
When I retired  my Commission I was informed I was entitled to wear my dress uniform at funerals and state occasions.


----------



## IanM (Sep 18, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I think that's a stretch. I think ERII is held in much greater esteem than the institution of monarchy itself but I guess we'll see in the upcoming weeks once we get through the mourning period.
		
Click to expand...

To be expected,  she's been the guv for longer than most of us have been breathing!  And done a grand job of it.

  Generally,  I wouldn't expect many folk in such a massive queue to be pro ER2, but not in favour of monarchy.   It's not like walking down the Mall to see what's going on.  An 18 hour queue takes commitment.

Her successors will be judged on their record.  As Harvey Pennick put it, "Don't judge in haste, even God waits till the end!"


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2022)

Is there anything more stirring than the sight and sounds of the massed pipes and drums???
Magnificent. The only word for it.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Is there anything more stirring than the sight and sounds of the massed pipes and drums???
Magnificent. The only word for it.
		
Click to expand...

They're bringing a tear to my eyes


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 19, 2022)

2blue said:



			Haha... flushed you out again. 

Click to expand...

You will have to enlighten me Dave. Flushed out what?


----------



## IanM (Sep 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Is there anything more stirring than the sight and sounds of the massed pipes and drums???
Magnificent. The only word for it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely splendid 👌


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571800859167580160


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2022)

Princess Anne.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Is there anything more stirring than the sight and sounds of the massed pipes and drums???
Magnificent. The only word for it.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing…absolutely nothing…just an awesome and very emotional sound.  I think she had played one of the tunes the Queen Mother had played at her funeral…Chi mi an morbheanna…The Mist Covered Mountains of Home…though the QM had it played at a slower tempo if I recall.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nothing…absolutely nothing…just an awesome and very emotional sound.  I think she had played one of the tunes the Queen Mother had played at her funeral…Chi mi an morbheanna…The Mist Covered Mountains of Home…though the QM had it played at a slower tempo if I recall.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I wondered what it was.
Very haunting and very apt.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Love Divine…oh gosh…tears…😢


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 19, 2022)

Welling up at the sight of those Matelots pulling the gun carriage and coffin.

BZ Boys and Girls.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## GB72 (Sep 19, 2022)

Massive hat tip to the bass drummer who has been keeping a solid and constant beat for an hour or more now. That is skill and stamina


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Massive hat tip to the bass drummer who has been keeping a solid and constant beat for an hour or more now. That is skill and stamina
		
Click to expand...

Think there's two of them side by side, insane timing to keep a constant 60 bpm for that long. I'd love to know if they are using metronomes or are just crazy talented.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 19, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Think there's two of them side by side, insane timing to keep a constant 60 bpm for that long. I'd love to know if they are using metronomes or are just crazy talented.
		
Click to expand...

There was one in the drum itself. One of them was being interviewed last week, and explained how they keep the beat.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2022)

Nobody does this stuff better than us.....


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 19, 2022)

Incredibly moving


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

A send off that gives you goosebumps, just stunning the level of presicion from the military , and the crowds there , wow , it’s something we won’t ever witness again and we should be proud of The Queen and we should be more proud of our country and the lads and lasses that serve it. It’s a sad moment , a time of loss and it’s very touching for many but today is a ceremony that no one else can do.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			There was one in the drum itself. One of them was being interviewed last week, and explained how they keep the beat.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, never knew that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

So emotional - so proud too...

Edward seemed overcome at one stage - reminder a family have lost their very precious Mum


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 19, 2022)

It's hard not to be bursting with pride on so many levels today. 

An incredibly fitting way to say thank you and goodbye.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 19, 2022)

Excellent service all round, really moving.
And how the Navy ratings ‘slimmed down‘ to get through the arches without breaking step was unreal!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 19, 2022)

After God Save The King, the lone piper on high playing Sleep Dearie Sleep.

Got me right there  and also there


----------



## Red devil (Sep 19, 2022)

Abso


Smiffy said:



			Is there anything more stirring than the sight and sounds of the massed pipes and drums???
Magnificent. The only word for it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely superb.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 19, 2022)

Wasn’t sure how much I would watch when I got up this morning, but been glued to it for five hours now.  It really got me when God Save the King was sung at the end of the service.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Think there's two of them side by side, insane timing to keep a constant 60 bpm for that long. I'd love to know if they are using metronomes or are just crazy talented.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I heard them say earlier that it's 70 or 75 beats a minute.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2022)

Mum, Did you record my big moment 🤣


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2022)

Also ,😉


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2022)

They will be some tired legs once they finish..some of them are definitely starting to "trudge"...
Must be extremely hard to keep that slow pace for so long


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

Faultless


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Faultless
View attachment 44392

Click to expand...

They have been magnificent, such an honour and responsibility


----------



## Red devil (Sep 19, 2022)

I was going to have a small send off but after today, I definitely want massed pipes and drums and accompaniment of Blues and Royals


----------



## Dando (Sep 19, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Mum, Did you record my big moment 🤣
View attachment 44387

Click to expand...

Mumma lampshade will be so proud


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Faultless
View attachment 44392

Click to expand...

I would have thought that they would have let them stay for the service. What an honour that must have been for them and their families.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 19, 2022)

It’s been wonderful sight, all the service personnel have done us and her proud.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 19, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



View attachment 44385

Click to expand...

Precision.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2022)

Charlotte and George have been exemplary.
Must be incredibly tedious for them both, being so young


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 19, 2022)

There's been dust in my eyes all day but the lone piper did for me .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571890743878320128
Looking at the faces of the Royals today and seeing how emotional they all were hit home that whilst she was our Head of State but she was first and foremost a mother , grandmother and great mother to her family


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571876381793062915
And of course the corgis 

The coverage from the BBC has been exemplary


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh crikey I'm done 

Two words that stood out from so many "most excellent" - for indeed she was.


----------



## Hacky (Sep 19, 2022)

A rather proud moment and held my breath for a minute when the crown was taken off of the coffin and passed to the Queen’s Bargemaster, Chris Livett, who’s from our company.

We, in this country certainly know how to put on a ceremony. Shares in Kleenex have done well today!


----------



## Dando (Sep 19, 2022)

Only watched bits of the funeral but what I saw was simply amazing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Well that was very moving indeed with much our country can be very proud of…and wee word for Kirsty Young at the very end of the BBC broadcast. Some beautiful and fitting words perfectly delivered with barely concealed emotion, she did well to keep herself together.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A send off that gives you goosebumps, just stunning the level of presicion from the military , and the crowds there , wow , it’s something we won’t ever witness again and we should be proud of The Queen and we should be more proud of our country and the lads and lasses that serve it. It’s a sad moment , a time of loss and it’s very touching for many but today is a ceremony that no one else can do.
		
Click to expand...

The simple but awesome precision and sound of the ‘present arms’ by the Grenadier Guards in the Horseshoe Courtyard in front of St George’s chapel was for me a fitting climax to a whole day of magnificence and precision by our service men and women - supported by our police and other public service personnel.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The simple but awesome ‘coming to attention’ (I think it was) by the Grenadier Guards in the Horseshoe Courtyard in front of St George’s chapel was for me a fitting climax to a whole day of magnificence and precision by our service men and women - supported by our police and other public service personnel.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Was it "present arms"? 

As for the bearer party - great job lads...flawless. My heart was in my mouth as they carried our Queen up the stairs to the chapel...same as for Prince Philip.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes. Was it "present arms"?

As for the bearer party - great job lads...flawless. My heart was in my mouth as they carried our Queen up the stairs to the chapel...same as for Prince Philip.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was…edited. TY. 👍

I imagine the bearer party let out a lot of contained emotion when they parted the scene…must have been incredibly tense and emotional.  I would have been drained and in tears and not doing much back slapping if it were me.  Come to think of it…😳


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes. Was it "present arms"?

As for the bearer party - great job lads...flawless. My heart was in my mouth as they carried our Queen up the stairs to the chapel...same as for Prince Philip.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was present arms which was impeccable 

Seen it so many times but that was just on spot 

The bearer party flew back from Iraq last week as soon as the Queen passed away


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it was present arms which was impeccable

Seen it so many times but that was just on spot

The bearer party flew back from Iraq last week as soon as the Queen passed away
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were absolutely brilliant and didn't put a foot wrong! 
Must have been a very proud time for them and carried out with complete honour. 

Something else that I thought wonderful was how the Queens gardeners had laid out all the flowers on the grass verges. A fantastic sight, at first I thought that a wild garden had been planted, until a commentator mentioned, all the flowers that had been laid in tribute to the Queen were used in this way. 
Amazing! 

The whole day was just "Perfect".


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 19, 2022)

Caught the last 15 mins at our guest house in Swellendam. Looked fantastic and Kirsty Walk was amazing. Just then load shedding kicked in and the TV shut down! Now in a restaurant for dinner in semi darkness surrounded by Africaners


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I thought they were absolutely brilliant and didn't put a foot wrong!
Must have been a very proud time for them and carried out with complete honour.

Something else that I thought wonderful was how the Queens gardeners had laid out all the flowers on the grass verges. A fantastic sight, at first I thought that a wild garden had been planted, until a commentator mentioned, all the flowers that had been laid in tribute to the Queen were used in this way.
Amazing!

The whole day was just "Perfect".
		
Click to expand...

Yes the laying of the flowers at Windsor was amazing - also done with military precision and finished perfectly as the grass verge came to a pointed finish.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes. Was it "present arms"?

As for the bearer party - great job lads...flawless. My heart was in my mouth as they carried our Queen up the stairs to the chapel...same as for Prince Philip.
		
Click to expand...

One of those guys at the front was the step-son of a friend at the golf club. They are somewhat proud parents today!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it was present arms which was impeccable

Seen it so many times but that was just on spot

The bearer party flew back from Iraq last week as soon as the Queen passed away
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if the bearer party have been the same throughout the period of mourning? They looked very much like the party carrying our Queen into Westminster Hall? Of course it could simply be 6 (actually 7 with the one giving the orders) handsome young soldiers doing a simply amazing job.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2022)

Those lads should never have to put a hand in their pockets for a beer again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Do you know if the bearer party have been the same throughout the period of mourning? They looked very much like the party carrying our Queen into Westminster Hall? Of course it could simply be 6 (actually 7 with the one giving the orders) handsome young soldiers doing a simply amazing job.
		
Click to expand...

They are all from the Queens Company ( Grenadier Guards ) - they will have been handpicked because of their height and normally the same 10 people , 8 carrying , two standby and also carrying the bearskins when they are carrying the coffin.

They are the main Queen protection from the Military - did hear they will keep their name Queens Company but move across to the King now . The lads will fly back out to Iraq now


----------



## Piece (Sep 19, 2022)

History. Never been more happy to sit on my rear all day to watch this immaculate and respectful event. Stunningly beautiful, sad and grandiose at the same time. 🇬🇧🤴🏽

The pipers get me all the time. 😥

#bearerparty 🇬🇧👑  simply fantastic and thank you for your service.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571894807512899586
Was an emotional way to finish the program


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571900892336603138
The stunning lone piper 


And this picture has just been released




Rest In Peace Ma’am


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2022)

God bless her.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 19, 2022)

I also think Charles has been brilliant through all this. He’ll make a fine King and his strength as both monarch and a human has shone through in the last 10 days.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 19, 2022)

What a send off, from start to finish absolutely tremendous.
The Mrs made us an afternoon tea to watch it, washed down with Champagne 😀
The pipes getting played always make you proud to be a Scotsman.

We will never see anything like it again in our lifetimes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2022)

In Normandy at the moment seeing the memorials etc. yesterday was the British memorial. Today was supposed to be spent in the Gite watching it on the telly with 3 ex Sherwood foresters or Woofers as they like to be known. The owner of the Gite told us it was on a big screen in the centre of Bayeaux. After the Queen was carried into Westminster, we jumped in the car for a 10 min drive to Bayeaux. I can honestly say I have never felt as proud to be British. The respect shown by the French people was superb. The French tv loved three Brits stood there in there finery. 
A truly memorable day viewed from afar.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I also think Charles has been brilliant through all this. He’ll make a fine King and his strength as both monarch and a human has shone through in the last 10 days.
		
Click to expand...

His issues with pens, and inability to move a penholder himself have certainly impressed me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 19, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			His issues with pens, and inability to move a penholder himself have certainly impressed me
		
Click to expand...

Save it for another day please 😡


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			His issues with pens, and inability to move a penholder himself have certainly impressed me
		
Click to expand...

You're very impressive as well mate.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2022)

White cliffs at Dover tonight 👏


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 19, 2022)

Golf course was heaving but they did send a firework up at 1155.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all from the Queens Company ( Grenadier Guards ) - they will have been handpicked because of their height and normally the same 10 people , 8 carrying , two standby and also carrying the bearskins when they are carrying the coffin.

They are the main Queen protection from the Military - did hear they will keep their name Queens Company but move across to the King now . The lads will fly back out to Iraq now
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Of course it's 8 carrying not 6...doh! 

Love that picture released today which I think they said was taken in May this year. Her smile lit up her whole face because it was never fake or forced and I loved that about her - if she didn't like something you surely knew.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Loved the hymns and psalms she chose.  By coincidence the first hymn of the commital service was that which we sang first off in church yesterday morning…a grand and stirring hymn.  Our little choir led by our splendid 100yr old organ fair gave it laldy.  Great to hear it today.  And some very thoughtful readings and also spot on sermon/eulogy by Archbishop of Canterbury.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 19, 2022)

As an ex matelot I have just cracked open a new bottle of Pussers rum to make a toast to HM The Queen. May she rest in eternal peace with her parents, sister and husband. Todays pageantry made me feel proud to be British. RIP Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			As an ex matelot I have just cracked open a new bottle of Pussers rum to make a toast to HM The Queen. May she rest in eternal peace with her parents, sister and husband. Todays pageantry made me feel proud to be British. RIP Queen Elizabeth.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a tot of Pussers with you.
The Queen, God bless her.
BZ


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 19, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			His issues with pens, and inability to move a penholder himself have certainly impressed me
		
Click to expand...

Tell me that you're a 🔔🔚 without telling me that you're a 🔔🔚 .


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 19, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			His issues with pens, and inability to move a penholder himself have certainly impressed me
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about you but when I lost my mother at the age of 98 this year, I couldn't be guaranteed to be at my best all the time either .  If you look for the bad, you will find the bad.  Berk!


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 20, 2022)

Only a country with an unbroken historical tradition going back many centuries is able to achieve the kind of dignity and public splendour we witnessed today in London and Windsor.

God bless and sleep well your Majesty.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 20, 2022)

A new day, a new King.

Something new for us to get used to.

Maybe it will be something like...


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 20, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			A new day, a new King.

Something new for us to get used to.

Maybe it will be something like...

View attachment 44409

Click to expand...

Would be a good point in time to decide if we need the monarchy to remain in its current state or even if we need one at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Would be a good point in time to decide if we need the monarchy to remain in its current state or even if we need one at all.
		
Click to expand...

🤦‍♂️ The monarchy are not going anywhere until the Monarchy themselves decide to change.

And also maybe read the room and look at the last ten days to see how the country feels about the monarchy


----------



## DaveR (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Would be a good point in time to decide if we need the monarchy to remain in its current state or even if we need one at all.
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen over the last 10 days there is an overwhelming desire to keep the Royal family.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Would be a good point in time to decide if we need the monarchy to remain in its current state or even if we need one at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the last week shows we absolutely should have a monarchy. Never have so many people openly admitted pride in their nation, and so many other nations been captivated (positively) in our country.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️ The monarchy are not going anywhere until the Monarchy themselves decide to change.

And also maybe read the room and look at the last ten days to see how the country feels about the monarchy
		
Click to expand...

Yes hopefully the next lot will realise that and make changes, also the monarchy can be removed by legislation and a referendum.

Correct this forum is overwhelmingly pro royal,  but I'd think the next decade or so will see a turning point. Perhaps to a slimmed down royal family or maybe none. Either way spending millions upon millions to keep some random family will become a tougher sell.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes hopefully the next lot will realise that and make changes, also the monarchy can be removed by legislation and a referendum.

Correct this forum is overwhelmingly pro royal,  but I'd think the next decade or so will see a turning point. Perhaps to a slimmed down royal family or maybe none. Either way spending millions upon millions to keep some random family will become a tougher sell.
		
Click to expand...

1. Depends who is doing the spending.
2. Every family is random.
3. I see no change anytime in the next decade or so with regard to our constitutional monarchy. Putting it in a political party's manifesto would be a big vote loser. Forget it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes hopefully the next lot will realise that and make changes, also the monarchy can be removed by legislation and a referendum.

Correct this forum is overwhelmingly pro royal,  but I'd think the next decade or so will see a turning point. Perhaps to a slimmed down royal family or maybe none. Either way spending millions upon millions to keep some random family will become a tougher sell.
		
Click to expand...

Why do they need to make changes ? 

And when I said read the room I’m not just talking about the forum I’m talking the whole country and now they reacted 

Before the jubilee the country was in favour of the monarchy going by polls , that will no doubt have improved and even more so now 

There will be no referendum or changes to the monarchy in our lifetime.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes hopefully the next lot will realise that and make changes, also the monarchy can be removed by legislation and a referendum.

*Correct this forum is overwhelmingly pro royal,*  but I'd think the next decade or so will see a turning point. Perhaps to a slimmed down royal family or maybe none. Either way spending millions upon millions to keep some random family will become a tougher sell.
		
Click to expand...

Which doesn't seem to be reflected in the real world. 

As an eg yesterday, even on Royal Deeside, only one golf course closed, and one opened at two (though a few were on well before that), the other six were all open all day.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 20, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Tell me that you're a 🔔🔚 without telling me that you're a 🔔🔚 .
		
Click to expand...

By getting someone to move a penholder for you?


----------



## Neilds (Sep 20, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Which doesn't seem to be reflected in the real world.

As an eg yesterday, even on Royal Deeside, only one golf course closed, and one opened at two (though a few were on well before that), the other six were all open all day.
		
Click to expand...

So the 6.1 billion people who watched the funeral yesterday aren't in the real world?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2022)

I wouldn't equate people's feelings about the Queen with how they feel about the monarchy. I'm not a fan of the monarchy, but I still had some respect for the Queen and the job that she did. I'm sure plenty will be in that boat, and probably won't extend those good feelings to Charles in the same way.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			So the 6.1 billion people who watched the funeral yesterday aren't in the real world?
		
Click to expand...

That's just 💩💩, most of the world's population did not watch the funeral.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			That's just 💩💩, most of the world's population did not watch the funeral.
		
Click to expand...

No more than trying to claim a small amount of golf clubs open in a small area of the country is totally representative of the real world


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Which doesn't seem to be reflected in the real world.

As an eg yesterday, even on Royal Deeside, only one golf course closed, and one opened at two (though a few were on well before that), the other six were all open all day.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine looking at golf courses opening as a barometer in regards the feelings towards the monarchy 🤦‍♂️

https://yougov.co.uk/topics/politic...onarchy-sees-minor-improvement-public-opinion

https://www.statista.com/statistics/863893/support-for-the-monarchy-in-britain-by-age/



theoneandonly said:



			That's just 💩💩, most of the world's population did not watch the funeral.
		
Click to expand...

looks like it was around 4.1 billon 

https://www.indy100.com/amp/queen-funeral-viewing-figures-numbers-2658309003-2658309003


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine looking at golf courses opening as a barometer in regards the feelings towards the monarchy 🤦‍♂️

https://yougov.co.uk/topics/politic...onarchy-sees-minor-improvement-public-opinion

https://www.statista.com/statistics/863893/support-for-the-monarchy-in-britain-by-age/



looks like it was around 4.1 billon

https://www.indy100.com/amp/queen-funeral-viewing-figures-numbers-2658309003-2658309003

Click to expand...

Ah cool, so not far off... Just the odd 2 billion 😂


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Which doesn't seem to be reflected in the real world.

As an eg yesterday, even on Royal Deeside, only one golf course closed, and one opened at two (though a few were on well before that), the other six were all open all day.
		
Click to expand...

My local Tesco Express was open on a Sunday, late. I reckon that's just cause for a referendum on removing the Church of England.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I wouldn't equate people's feelings about the Queen with how they feel about the monarchy. I'm not a fan of the monarchy, but I still had some respect for the Queen and the job that she did. I'm sure plenty will be in that boat, and probably won't extend those good feelings to Charles in the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't they? Looks to me over the last few weeks he's done very well considering how much he's been in the spotlight whilst at the same time managing his grief over losing his mother. I would say his stock has probably risen in a lot of people's eyes.

And whilst Prince of Wales he hardly sat on his arse - he undertook hundreds of public duties every year.

I actually think he'll be an excellent King, slimming down the monarchy and then helping William prepare for his ascension to the throne.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 20, 2022)

On a different note, now that the state funeral has passed, and the Queen has been laid to rest, can we now have a national moratorium on the word "beloved". It should legal to punch the next TV presenter who uses it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			On a different note, now that the state funeral has passed, and the Queen has been laid to rest, can we now have a national moratorium on the word "beloved". It should legal to punch the next TV presenter who uses it.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst not related to the Queen, can we add 'Legend' to that banned list of words not to be used after someones death.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Why wouldn't they? Looks to me over the last few weeks he's done very well considering how much he's been in the spotlight whilst at the same time managing his grief over losing his mother. I would say his stock has probably risen in a lot of people's eyes.

And whilst Prince of Wales he hardly sat on his arse - he undertook hundreds of public duties every year.

I actually think he'll be an excellent King, slimming down the monarchy and then helping William prepare for his ascension to the throne.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he's done fine, plus he gets a pass at the moment as his mother just died. But generally he has a lot to live up to. I remember a few years ago I heard a lot of mutterings that he should abdicate and give William the throne, so obviously there wasn't much faith in him then.

I just felt that the Queen transcended the debate for or against the monarchy on some levels as she was such an omnipresent figure. Now that she's passed I still think we will find that a lot of people were pro-Elizabeth rather than pro-monarchy and they won't as bothered when it's Charles, or William.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Of course he's done fine, plus he gets a pass at the moment as his mother just died. But generally he has a lot to live up to. I remember a few years ago I heard a lot of mutterings that he should abdicate and give William the throne, so obviously there wasn't much faith in him then.

I just felt that the Queen transcended the debate for or against the monarchy on some levels as she was such an omnipresent figure. Now that she's passed I still think we will find that a lot of people were pro-Elizabeth rather than pro-monarchy and they won't as bothered when it's Charles, or William.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly Charles is Moyes following Ferguson. I suspect nothing he does can do will, nor should it be expected to, live up to what the Queen did.


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 20, 2022)

I think they will be acutely aware that previously, it was about the monarch, rather than the monarchy…..that has flipped on its head and now it will be about the monarch.

I also think his stock has seriously risen in the past few years, and he will be very, very visible, and probably supported with William and Kate doing a lot more.

the next few months/years will be pretty busy….good luck to them. I hope they succeed!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2022)

Thirty years ago, I would have winced at the thought of Charles becoming king.
Not now.
He has changed, for the better.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 20, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thing about the ‘supernatural nonsense’ that we will hear during the funeral service is that Her Majesty believed very much in her God and took great strength as well as guidance from her religious convictions.
		
Click to expand...

That's because she believed she had divine right to be the Queen.
I did sign a book of condolence for her but I did not want to witness any live coverage of the funeral given by a mammal called the Archbishop of Canterbury who promotes more than anybody else in England the idea that there is a god looking down on us all, and working his ideas from a book of mythology called the Bible.
Like more and more people today, I will be having an atheist funeral.




			Indeed she said that she was able to commit fully to a lifetime of service to the nation given she had, even as a young women, these strong convictions - that they would see her through whatever was thrown at her from coronation to death.
		
Click to expand...

What choice did she have?




			A woman of decency, honesty and integrity
		
Click to expand...

Pity that doesn't apply to some of her offspring.

I wonder if they will ever reveal just how much all this cost at a time when so many are about to enter hard times?

There is always doubt about the true monarch being someone else.
In recent times Michael Abney-Hastings was suggested.
Going further back it was all based on whichever dynasty came along.
In other word whoever becomes monarch has had a massive dose of luck.

I accept the Queen did a good job, but I think now the monarchy should be downgraded and assets sold off.
Then they can get a proper job.
The Empire has gone and fewer Commonwealth nations want the British monarch to be head of their state.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			So the 6.1 billion people who watched the funeral yesterday aren't in the real world?
		
Click to expand...

I would love to know how they compiled that figure.

I was surprised that only 250,000 people filed past the coffin.
Thought that it would be a much higher number.
Celtic and Rangers playing at home on the same day have about 120.000 spectators on one afternoon.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would love to know how they compiled that figure.

I was surprised that only 250,000 people filed past the coffin.
Thought that it would be a much higher number.
Celtic and Rangers playing at home on the same day have about 120.000 spectators on one afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the Royal family don't have a decent forward amongst them .


----------



## pendodave (Sep 20, 2022)

DaveR said:



			From what I've seen over the last 10 days there is an overwhelming desire to keep the Royal family.
		
Click to expand...

People see what they want to see. 
I see that populations in our own country and others, both recently and throughout history, are easily manipulated by the established order to its own ends. Very often, not to the best of outcomes...

Personally, I don't think many people I've come into contact with over the last few weeks who've given any considered thought to the matter think that our constitution and political structures have anything particularly to recommend them.

If we were starting a constitution from scratch, the one we have wouldn't even make the first cut. I don't think a single one of those democratic countries 'admiring' us over the last few days think "I wish we had that". And for good reason.


----------



## Pants (Sep 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was surprised that only 250,000 people filed past the coffin.
Thought that it would be a much higher number.
		
Click to expand...

Do the maths!  Any more in the time available and they would have had to be running through the hall!  Works out at about 38 mourners per minute - more actually as there were frequent stoppages for change of guard, "VIP's" etc.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 20, 2022)

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...sider-cutting-ties-with-monarchy/10387767002/

Read into it what you like.


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would love to know how they compiled that figure.

I was surprised that only 250,000 people filed past the coffin.
Thought that it would be a much higher number.
Celtic and Rangers playing at home on the same day have about 120.000 spectators on one afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

But I don't think they queue for 12 hours or more to get into Hampden Park or Ibrox, as far as I am aware


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2022)

I have expressed great thanks for the late Queen, specifically her use of her faith, and admiration that we are able to leverage our past and our organisational skills to put on a grand show. That does not make me a monarchist or pro Royal, in fact I am pretty ambivalent over the future of the monarchy…probably looking to a Scandinavian or a Benelux model for the future, at least in the first instance.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			But I don't think they queue for 12 hours or more to get into Hampden Park or Ibrox, as far as I am aware 

Click to expand...

I wouldn’t queue at all to get in those places when I could watch the same quality football on my local rec on a Sunday morning 😂


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 20, 2022)

Pants said:



			Do the maths!  Any more in the time available and they would have had to be running through the hall!  Works out at about 38 mourners per minute - more actually as there were frequent stoppages for change of guard, "VIP's" etc.
		
Click to expand...

When I was watching on TV people seemed to be spending about 4 seconds each adjacent the coffin, and in an idle moment, I worked out how many I thought would get to file past in the time available.  With the file going both sides that worked up to about 180k in 4 days. So obviously they were going through rather quicker than I thought so as to get 250k through. Hats off to those who organised it - and double hats off to those who endured the queue.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 20, 2022)

I don't think I'm yet ready to say goodbye - downloaded When Paddington Met The Queen and have watched it more than once...

More people watched two football matches - seriously hilarious!


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would love to know how they compiled that figure.

I was surprised that only 250,000 people filed past the coffin.
Thought that it would be a much higher number.
Celtic and Rangers playing at home on the same day have about 120.000 spectators on one afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

And half of them are confused about where they are😉


----------



## woofers (Sep 20, 2022)

Perhaps the debate about the costs, rights, wrongs, future and other aspects of the monarchy could be dealt with in a separate thread?
This thread was mostly respectful until last night, could we keep it that way please.
The Queen died, many people mourned her death, it would be nice if that could be reflected here and those not wishing to do so, just refrain from posting.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2022)

woofers said:



			Perhaps the debate about the costs, rights, wrongs, future and other aspects of the monarchy could be dealt with in a separate thread?
This thread was mostly respectful until last night, could we keep it that way please.
The Queen died, many people mourned her death, it would be nice if that could be reflected here and those not wishing to do so, just refrain from posting.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.
👍👍👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			When I was watching on TV people seemed to be spending about 4 seconds each adjacent the coffin, and in an idle moment, I worked out how many I thought would get to file past in the time available.  With the file going both sides that worked up to about 180k in 4 days. So obviously they were going through rather quicker than I thought so as to get 250k through. Hats off to those who organised it - and double hats off to those who endured the queue.
		
Click to expand...

They were passing the coffin for most of the time in four separate lines [queues].


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't think I'm yet ready to say goodbye - downloaded When Paddington Met The Queen and have watched it more than once...

More people watched two football matches - seriously hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

I never said that.
I am a bit of a numbers freak and I thought the 250,000 number was a bit light [still do] that's all.

My original query/comment was about how they compiled the 6.1 m figure quoted.
Seems like someone just made up a number.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They were passing the coffin for most of the time in four separate lines [queues].
		
Click to expand...

Just to correct you there. Day 1 there were two lines - one either side. Each person stopped to pay their respects. Day 2-4 there were 2 lines either side into the hall BUT each person still had the opportunity to stop and pay their respects facing the coffin - not facing the person adjacent to them in the queue.

Not even sure why I'm bothering correcting you as you'll see what you want to see and criticise anything and everything that happens South of the border. I find it rather sad and must be exhausting harbouring such bitterness constantly.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just to correct you there. Day 1 there were two lines - one either side. Each person stopped to pay their respects. Day 2-4 there were 2 lines either side into the hall BUT each person still had the opportunity to stop and pay their respects facing the coffin - not facing the person adjacent to them in the queue.

Not even sure why I'm bothering correcting you as you'll see what you want to see and criticise anything and everything that happens South of the border. I find it rather sad and must be exhausting harbouring such bitterness constantly.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda I think you need to check what I have written on this thread and calm down a bit.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2022)

Pants said:



			Do the maths!  Any more in the time available and they would have had to be running through the hall!  Works out at about 38 mourners per minute - more actually as there were frequent stoppages for change of guard, "VIP's" etc.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! How DfT thought that a meaningful comment, I don't know. The queue was constantly moving and there was never a lull. It was as many as could pass the catafalque in the time given ( in the orderly and respectful manner in which it was done)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 20, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Exactly! How DfT thought that a meaningful comment, I don't know. The queue was constantly moving and there was never a lull. It was as many as could pass the catafalque in the time given ( in the orderly and respectful manner in which it was done)
		
Click to expand...

If it was 38 [according to Pants] x .5 and 2  for much of that time, then that changes the numbers.
Still think it was a lot more.

With that numbers man is out of this thread


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2022)

pendodave said:



			People see what they want to see.
I see that populations in our own country and others, both recently and throughout history, are easily manipulated by the established order to its own ends. Very often, not to the best of outcomes...

Personally, I don't think many people I've come into contact with over the last few weeks who've given any considered thought to the matter think that our constitution and political structures have anything particularly to recommend them.

If we were starting a constitution from scratch, the one we have wouldn't even make the first cut. I don't think a single one of those democratic countries 'admiring' us over the last few days think "I wish we had that". And for good reason.
		
Click to expand...

Basically agree with this.
However, though I am a republican in the sense of what kind of government I prefer we had, I have to make a few comments. 
She was the Queen. 
Kings and Queens throughout history can be good or otherwise. They have opportunities to be idle, mollycoddled, hedonistic, with little thought for their subjects ( as they see them). But just do what they want.
This Queen clearly was not one of those. Sure, she was rich and lived in luxury, but she was always there when called upon to be. She was a decent , proper living person who took pride in her duties.
( How many of us have said, God, have I got to do that now? I sure as hell don't feel like it..)
Same with her no doubt, but occasions and people to be seen were there to be dealt with. Duty called and she was there doing it.

As for King Charles.  The man was burying his mother in the full gaze of the Nation and beyond. His every move was being observed. He had days of 
Scrutiny,a and throughout he had to keep his dignity etc.
At the Committal towards the end he nearly lost it. How he didn't , I do not know. When the lone piper played, I tell you, I did.
Monarchist or republican, if you weren't moved by that, then I pity you.
He did better than 'Well done"

And the pall bearers. Throughout they had such a responsibility which they would have been so aware of. Young men displaying the highest discipline.
Well done !

Any debate about pros and cons of Monarchy can wait for a week or so, can't it? This is not the week for it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2022)

Quite superb photographs of yesterday in the Daily Telegraph, taking advantage of their broadsheet format. I shall most certainly keep it as a memento - adding it to the pile of newspapers I have collected over the years on memorable days or events.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 20, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Basically agree with this.
However, though I am a republican in the sense of what kind of government I prefer we had, I have to make a few comments.
She was the Queen.
Kings and Queens throughout history can be good or otherwise. They have opportunities to be idle, mollycoddled, hedonistic, with little thought for their subjects ( as they see them). But just do what they want.
This Queen clearly was not one of those. Sure, she was rich and lived in luxury, but she was always there when called upon to be. She was a decent , proper living person who took pride in her duties.
( How many of us have said, God, have I got to do that now? I sure as hell don't feel like it..)
Same with her no doubt, but occasions and people to be seen were there to be dealt with. Duty called and she was there doing it.

As for King Charles.  The man was burying his mother in the full gaze of the Nation and beyond. His every move was being observed. He had days of
Scrutiny,a and throughout he had to keep his dignity etc.
At the Committal towards the end he nearly lost it. How he didn't , I do not know. When the lone piper played, I tell you, I did.
Monarchist or republican, if you weren't moved by that, then I pity you.
He did better than 'Well done"

And the pall bearers. Throughout they had such a responsibility which they would have been so aware of. Young men displaying the highest discipline.
Well done !

Any debate about pros and cons of Monarchy can wait for a week or so, can't it? This is not the week for it.
		
Click to expand...

The period of mourning ended yesterday when she was buried , I don't see any issue in debating it.  As for a life of service , she had no other choice really, our monarch is purely ceremonial so not sure why else you'd expect her to do.


----------



## woofers (Sep 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I don't see any issue in debating it.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could do that in a separate thread purely for that.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes please
If anyone wants to do a separate thread to debate the future of the Monarchy, then feel free
Can we keep this thread for those who want to pay their respects and remember her.


----------



## drdel (Sep 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes please
If anyone wants to do a separate thread to debate the future of the Monarchy, then feel free
Can we keep this thread for those who want to pay their respects and remember her.
		
Click to expand...

Questioning and disrespecting are widely different and certainly not mutually exclusive among intelligent people.

DfT raised a simple issue yet got pilloried he was not disrespecting the person.


----------



## D-S (Sep 20, 2022)

This just about sums it up for me:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571894807512899586


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Amanda I think you need to check what I have written on this thread and calm down a bit.
		
Click to expand...

If I've misinterpreted the meaning behind your comments then I apologise.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			If I've misinterpreted the meaning behind your comments then I apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Nah I don’t think you did. As with virtually every post he makes it’s a snipe at the hated English or our glorious union with Scotland. 🇬🇧


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2022)

drdel said:



			Questioning and disrespecting are widely different and certainly not mutually exclusive among intelligent people.

DfT raised a simple issue yet got pilloried he was not disrespecting the person.
		
Click to expand...

As it happens I too am surprised that the number given for those who paid their respects during the lying in state was 250,000 but only because the impression I had picked up was that the number would be more like 500,000.  I hadn’t done any sums to see if that was logically possible, it was just the impression I formed…So I get where DfT is coming from.

But in truth the actual number doesn’t really matter as the numbers viewing the lying in state were as many as could be accommodated in the time.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine looking at golf courses opening as a barometer in regards the feelings towards the monarchy 🤦‍♂️

https://yougov.co.uk/topics/politic...onarchy-sees-minor-improvement-public-opinion

https://www.statista.com/statistics/863893/support-for-the-monarchy-in-britain-by-age/



looks like it was around 4.1 billon

https://www.indy100.com/amp/queen-funeral-viewing-figures-numbers-2658309003-2658309003

Click to expand...

It's a golf forum, it was just an example. And no it wasn;t around 4.1 billion  That's more than half the world's population, you won;t even have had half the UK population watching, never mind China, Russia, India, huge parts of Africa where they don't even have TVs. Surely you, as one of the better posters here haven't swallowed that?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 21, 2022)

Neilds said:



			So the 6.1 billion people who watched the funeral yesterday aren't in the real world?
		
Click to expand...

LOL. You are nae right if you think that is anywhere near the true figure. Good grief man, propoganda loves you eh?


----------



## DaveR (Sep 21, 2022)

It is impossible to calculate the total global viewing figures but I suggest that these numbers of 4 and 6 billion may simply be the number of people that saw *some *coverage ie. a news clip rather than sitting down and actually watching the whole thing.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 23, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			They have been magnificent, such an honour and responsibility
		
Click to expand...

I was just reading that the coffin was lead lined and weighed 550 lbs (250 kg). My massive respect for them has just gone up even more massively!


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 23, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			I was just reading that the coffin was lead lined and weighed 550 lbs (250 kg). My massive respect for them has just gone up even more massively!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah traps the smells and slows down the decay.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yeah traps the smells and slows down the decay.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, What a tit you are. 44DD I'd estimate.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 23, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Wow, What a tit you are. 44DD I'd estimate.
		
Click to expand...

Being a bit aggressive aren't you ? It's exactly why it's lead lined.  As the coffin will lay in state for several days and you don't want it smelling.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2022)

SSSheeeseh.....  I've read a lot om this thread & similar..... I've supported many BUT.......  I must say I'm still incredulous as to how easily folk are misled.  Especially how ex-military are still unable, even in retirement, to escape the indoctrination they've suffered for so, so long...... understandable in many ways but at the same time quite worrying.
I really do feel I've at least had a glimpse of life in N Korea.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 24, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yeah traps the smells and slows down the decay.
		
Click to expand...

Why did you feel a need to say that, it's very poor form and makes you out as someone who will stoop to any level of depravity rather than keep to the norms expected in civilised debate.  Shame on you, how would you feel if that was suggested regarding the death of one of your loved ones.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 24, 2022)

2blue said:



			SSSheeeseh.....  I've read a lot om this thread & similar..... I've supported many BUT.......  I must say I'm still incredulous as to how easily folk are misled.  Especially how ex-military are still unable, even in retirement, to escape the indoctrination they've suffered for so, so long...... understandable in many ways but at the same time quite worrying.
I really do feel I've at least had a glimpse of life in N Korea.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you don't try permanent residence there as it sounds perfect for you.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Shame you don't try permanent residence there as it sounds perfect for you.
		
Click to expand...

To fair to you zi think you need to reread my post as it's you who are on N Korea' s doorstep. However I can understand your confusion after so many years suffering the indoctrination.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 24, 2022)

2blue said:



			To fair to you zi think you need to reread my post as it's you who are on N Korea' s doorstep. However I can understand your confusion after so many years suffering the indoctrination.
		
Click to expand...

On the contrary.  It sounds exactly the type of country you would fit in to nicely.  No Monarchy, no nasty big business, a warm and comforting big daddy to tuck you up at night in your republican security blanket.  Perfect.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 24, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Why did you feel a need to say that, it's very poor form and makes you out as someone who will stoop to any level of depravity rather than keep to the norms expected in civilised debate.  Shame on you, how would you feel if that was suggested regarding the death of one of your loved ones.
		
Click to expand...

What an odd post.  It's the same information you will find in any news article including the BBC and sky , will you be saying the same over the top remarks to them?


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 24, 2022)

I thought this thread was once again meant to be about paying respect to our past Queen. 

See post 358.

Some of you should know when to give it a rest.

SMH.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 24, 2022)

2blue said:



			SSSheeeseh.....  I've read a lot om this thread & similar..... I've supported many BUT.......  I must say I'm still incredulous as to how easily folk are misled.  Especially how ex-military are still unable, even in retirement, to escape the indoctrination they've suffered for so, so long...... understandable in many ways but at the same time quite worrying.
I really do feel I've at least had a glimpse of life in N Korea.
		
Click to expand...

You will need to translate whatever you are trying to say into straightforward messages. This thread is about the Queen and nearly everyone is paying huge respects..apart form the odd or two

What the heck has indoctrination in relation to the queen, mourning our nations loss and paying our respects? North Korea? 

Ronan Keating did a great song you should try it out..


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			You will need to translate whatever you are trying to say into straightforward messages. This thread is about the Queen and nearly everyone is paying huge respects..apart form the odd or two

What the heck has indoctrination in relation to the queen, mourning our nations loss and paying our respects? North Korea?

*Ronan Keating did a great song* you should try it out..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2022)

2blue said:



			SSSheeeseh.....  I've read a lot om this thread & similar..... I've supported many BUT.......  I must say I'm still incredulous as to how easily folk are misled.  Especially how ex-military are still unable, even in retirement, to escape the indoctrination they've suffered for so, so long...... understandable in many ways but at the same time quite worrying.
I really do feel I've at least had a glimpse of life in N Korea.
		
Click to expand...

You are extremely disrespectful to lots of people who dedicated a lot of their life to protecting the country and the people in it - that includes people like you who continue to accuse them of being “radicalised” and to compare to North Korea - that’s an embarrassment.


----------

